# Vaccinations



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I heard today (on another dog group) that UK vets are now being instructed by the vaccine companies to only give boosters every three years. The exception being Leptospirosis, which they still recommend yearly. Just wondered what everyone's thoughts were on this, especially you girls from more enlightened areas of the world.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

In the US, it is rarely recommended that a dog gets the lepto vaccine at all. It Is a very dangerous and often unnecesary vaccine. Rabies requirements vary by state. In Florida, rabies can be done every 1 or 3 years based on the owner and vets wishes. All other vaccines are recommended once a year (either the shot or titer).


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would did every 3 years on my hounds until I heard of titers. Once i found out they had those my kids get those and they have never had another DHLPP in over 3 years.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Mine got their 3 puppy shots and no more. No boosters. 
They also got rabies, which is required by law.

They will get the 3 year rabies this fall.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

In Ontario the rabies vaccine is yearly or by local law but the Parvo/Distemper/parainfluenza is given every three years or by Titer results...Bella will not ever have another booster do to her condition but the other 2 will require titers done to decide if booster is needed ...


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> In the US, it is rarely recommended that a dog gets the lepto vaccine at all. It Is a very dangerous and often unnecesary vaccine. Rabies requirements vary by state. In Florida, rabies can be done every 1 or 3 years based on the owner and vets wishes. All other vaccines are recommended once a year (either the shot or titer).


That's interesting, you don't routinely vaccinate for Lepto? I didn't know that. In what way is it dangerous? Seems odd that it's the one they still want to do yearly here.
We don't have rabies in the UK, so only vaccinate against it for overseas travel.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Mine got their 3 puppy shots and no more. No boosters.
> They also got rabies, which is required by law.
> 
> They will get the 3 year rabies this fall.


Even as an 8 week old puppy BG and Sonny were titer tested. Sonny's level was high but BG was low so she got a booster then retested at 6 months. So far Sonny never had a DHLPP as he never needed it


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the lepto depends on the need in your area. The need for the lepto in certain areas of US is not very much so it is suggested that the dangers of the vaccine do not outweigh the need. In some area though catching the leptospirosis virus is enough of a possibility that some choose to get it if they feel their dogs could be subjected to the virus. I do not get it as my dogs have a high probability they would not come in contact with the virus. You could google leptospirosis to see if you thought it was a virus your pets would come into contact with. As far as other vaccines I think I would titer.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That's interesting, you don't routinely vaccinate for Lepto? I didn't know that. In what way is it dangerous? Seems odd that it's the one they still want to do yearly here.
> We don't have rabies in the UK, so only vaccinate against it for overseas travel.


Every vet I have ever seen has recommended against getting the lepto vaccine. It is carried in wildlife and livestock; it is spread through urine that is in the environment or standing water. The vaccine only protects against a couple of strands, hundreds more are not stopped. 



> The American Animal Hospital Association (AAHA) considers leptospirosis vaccine a “non-core” vaccine for dogs. That is, they do not recommend pets receive it unless there is a good chance they will be exposed to leptospirosis. The main reason for this is that veterinarians see more vaccination reactions following the administration of vaccines containing leptospirosis than any other vaccines. These reactions range from the minor inconveniences of pain at injection site, facial swelling and hives to a fatal anaphylactic reaction. Which pet will experience them cannot be predicted. The immunity that leptospirosis vaccinations give is short lasting – perhaps a year, perhaps less in some dogs. Occasionally, the vaccine does not protect at all... So you and your veterinarian must decide if your pet’s risk of catching leptospirosis justifies yearly vaccination. In making that decision you must ask if your pet frequents areas that may harbor leptospirosis. You must also know if leptospirosis is occurring frequently in your community. You must also consider if your pet, or its siblings, have had previous vaccination reactions. Reactions also seem to occur more frequently in smaller breeds than larger ones.


Recently they came out with a new vaccine, but I don't think it is widespread or recommended in the States yet.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster gets the regular set of shots im interested to discuss this when his yearlys are do cause what ive learned from youall it could make him so sick doing every year


----------

